# dogs and protein supplements



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

ive got 2 english bull terriers, for those who arnt familiar with the breed they are similar to a pit bull apart from an egg shaped head.

ones a 2 year old female who is avarage size, and we have a 1 year old boy who is really tall but slighlty under weight. he eats loads and dosent seem to put weight on so i was thinking about giving him a scoop of whey protein in is food everyday.

anyone know what effect this will have on a dog??? obviously prtein is naturally occuring in food so in theory shouldnt do him any harm.

some of you big guys on here must have had there dog on supplements before.

anyone???


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

It wont do the dog any harm, although you might find that it will get very very bad wind.

I think dogs find it harder to digest certain types of protien than humans. Dont quote me on that, but im pretty sure its right.

I know a guy who used to put 2 scoops in with the dog food and 2 charcol tablets.

The charcol absorbs the gas inside the dogs tummy, stopping it from farting as much and stopping them from smelling (They put charcole in dog biscuits for the same effect)

Failing that, you could always do the "Dusk to Dawn 2" trick and throw in a handful of dianabol with its brekkie every morning 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## break (Oct 5, 2005)

"Dusk to Dawn 2" trick and throw in a handful of dianabol with its brekkie every morning 

lolololololololololol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

give it some raw egg mixed in with everymeal mate...

check it for worms?

jab it with kenoselen if u really wanna get extreme with it lol


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

good advise folks. was thinking about the dusk till dawn trick. i can remember seeing that a while back and if i remeber rightly that was an english bull.

speaking of which ive got some blue danabols upstairs (RSPCA please note.... i am joking!!!!!)

well im gonna try a scoop of whey in his meals along with some goats milk and a couple of egg whites.

cheers boys


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

no full eggs not egg whites..loose all the vital mineral and vitamins droppin the yoke


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

right, got ya


----------



## peachy (Mar 20, 2005)

i feed my staffordshire bull terrier on just dry food,bakers complete etc which is super high in protein and has every vitamin you can possibly get.shes 16 months old and alot bigger than most of the males round my area and still growing


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

andye said:


> good advise folks. was thinking about the dusk till dawn trick. i can remember seeing that a while back and if i remeber rightly that was an english bull.
> 
> speaking of which ive got some blue danabols upstairs (RSPCA please note.... i am joking!!!!!)
> 
> ...


Dogs dont need whey - thats the stupidist thing I ever heard - are you sure hes skinny and not just lean - like a dogs supposed to be. If you think he is to skinny then like DB said chuck an egg in with his meals - shell and all - and maybe some cheap mince meat - 60p a bag from most pet stores, or some tripe, tuna. Anything but whey - a dog wont be able to digest whey - theyre digetive systems as basic as fukc. Also like DB said get him check out by a vet if hes not putting on weight. Just dont feed him whey.

On the drug tip - a mate of mine gave his female pitbull dianobol - poor thing went stir crazy - never been the same dog since.


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

IMHO the best diet for a dog is the 'BARF' diet - 'bones and raw food!'

BARF is an acronym for Biologically Appropriate Raw Food and also stands for Bones And Raw Food. Other apt terms include evolutionary diet, natural diet and species appropriate diet. Every living animal requires a biologically appropriate diet. If you think about it, not one animal on earth is adapted by evolution to eat a cooked food diet - although man is getting that way.

there are some good books on the subject - (by Ian Billigshurst - I think - called 'give your dog a bone') it is a very good read...

to summarise what he reccomends - feed your dogs NO dog food - just raw bones, meat, Fish and a small amount of veg (like beans, peas, oats etc) - it has to be raw - Raw chicken wings are great (raw chicken bones are fine it is just the cooked ones that will cause dogs/cats problems)... the idea is the pet food industry is a bit like the sport suplement industry - full of BS - and that they are only interested in churning out cheap sh*t - to back this up take a look at the ash content on the back of a packet/tin of dog food....

this is the way forward and it is cheaper than feeding them thisway than most other types of food...


----------



## mark suth (May 23, 2005)

I used to buy my dog a pigs head there only cheap boil it for couple hours throw the dog in the garden with the pigs head after about 1 hour all that was left was the pigs teeth


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

Mark - that would be gr8 but would have been better if the head wasn't cooked.

(afterall how many dogs do you see doing cooking....  ) and no Raikey or DB not your ex-girl friends...


----------



## Ari (Sep 11, 2005)

i agree with ironman & DON'T GIVE YOUR DOG ANYTHING CHOCOLATE


----------



## jesikahh (Oct 9, 2011)

I have an english bully, female. She's nearly 10mnths. She's a lean Bitch. Weighs 16.6kgs so she's not underweight but doesn't have a lot of muscle. Too her to the vet worried about worms but she was clear. Vet said she's jst a lean dog. Some are muscley some aren't.

Shes on a good diet, has dog biscuits in the morning with tuna. Then a home made dinner at night. Every week she gets a lamb leg with meat attached -raw. And every 2nd or 3rd day she gets some sort of chicken. Necks, giblets, liver, lungs, hearts with her dinner.

The home made dinner I cook her consists of

Brown rice & pasta boiled.

About 3 or 4 mins before I'm going to take it out of the pot I chuck in some carrot half tsp of minced garlic capsicum peas broccoli.

H sometimes some boiled pumpkin mash potato or cheese. She absolutely loves it.

Vet said i go thru so much trouble to keep my dog healthy. Her teeth are beautiful the tuna does her coat wonders.

She has hr walks daily. But like I said. After all this she's jst a lean dog.

Everyone has different opinions on whats best. Listen to ur vet or reputable breeders or experts on the breed !


----------



## jesikahh (Oct 9, 2011)

I have an english bully, female. She's nearly 10mnths. She's a lean Bitch. Weighs 16.6kgs so she's not underweight but doesn't have a lot of muscle. Too her to the vet worried about worms but she was clear. Vet said she's jst a lean dog. Some are muscley some aren't.

Shes on a good diet, has dog biscuits in the morning with tuna. Then a home made dinner at night. Every week she gets a lamb leg with meat attached -raw. And every 2nd or 3rd day she gets some sort of chicken. Necks, giblets, liver, lungs, hearts with her dinner.

The home made dinner I cook her consists of

Brown rice & pasta boiled.

About 3 or 4 mins before I'm going to take it out of the pot I chuck in some carrot half tsp of minced garlic capsicum peas broccoli.

H sometimes some boiled pumpkin mash potato or cheese. She absolutely loves it.

Vet said i go thru so much trouble to keep my dog healthy. Her teeth are beautiful the tuna does her coat wonders.

She has hr walks daily. But like I said. After all this she's jst a lean dog.

Everyone has different opinions on whats best. Listen to ur vet or reputable breeders or experts on the breed !


----------



## Big_bear (Apr 1, 2011)

Have you spoken to the vet about his weight?? I use to have a staff who looked 'underweight' and was very cut as such but not that bulky. Ate like a horse, but never put anything on. Spoke to the vet and he said he was his correct weight. He told me that 80% of all dogs in the UK are over weight and that my dog was the correct weight and should look like he did.

Maybe its the same for your dog, as long as hes healthy and in good shape who cares right?

You could get him weight training tho if it really bothers you tho... strap him to a trolly with weights in and get him to pull it. Feed him and he should grow. However if hes just your pet and he has no need to be massive or look bigger for whatever reason why bother putting his body under stress for no reason.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

Never heard of people giving their dogs gear before it sounds a bit harsh, but a mate of mine had his goldfish on dbol! They swole up alright but problem us it was their stomach that swole up!


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

I find the high protein foods send them a bit mental after a few weeks so I would expect to see a change in his mood if ur giving him powder


----------



## S_Soldier (Jun 25, 2008)

Don't put your dog on whey. It won'ty do him/her any good. As others have said, first port of call should really be the vets to check that the dog is in good health. From there go with the vets recommendation to get the dog to gain weight if needs be.

But if you're instistant on getting the dog to gain weight feed it more food and maybe throw in additional meat based produce. Giving the dog whey will just be counter productive and could cause minor health problems. Remember dogs are carnivores by nature and wouldn't be drinking milk based substances after they're weaned off their mother's milk.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

this thread is almost 6years old

-his dogs probably dead now anyway

sorry

lol


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

My pitbull has been neutered, does this mean there is no need for PCT? I'm thinking of a test e cycle for him.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

stop being a p*ssy and inject some tren into his lil quads


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Afghan said:


> stop being a p*ssy and inject some tren into his lil quads


Lol oh that would make him nice and friendly


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Once of the blokes at my work gives whey to his racing pigeons. I still don't know what he's expecting that to do tbh lol


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Go to the butchers and ask for Lamb scraps. its high in protein and fatty too, so long as he/shes getting out for a walk every day he will soon bulk out.

I have an English bulldog bitch 7 months old, Shes on a egg for breakfast followed by biscuits and lamb mince, then eve meal biscuits with diced veg and beef mince or small amount of sardines. Shes solid!!!

Our local tattooist had a pit who he put on OXY'S!!! Im not sure if he was messing around or not but that dog was a freak of muscles sat in the corner of his shop downstairs. I do know it didnt live much past 4-5 though. riddled with tumours etc.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> Go to the butchers and ask for Lamb scraps. its high in protein and fatty too, so long as he/shes getting out for a walk every day he will soon bulk out.
> 
> I have an English bulldog bitch 7 months old, Shes on a egg for breakfast followed by biscuits and lamb mince, then eve meal biscuits with diced veg and beef mince or small amount of sardines. Shes solid!!!
> 
> Our local tattooist had a pit who he put on OXY'S!!! Im not sure if he was messing around or not but that dog was a freak of muscles sat in the corner of his shop downstairs. I do know it didnt live much past 4-5 though. riddled with tumours etc.


strong three year bump


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> strong three year bump


Just keeping it real.

nice picture by the way!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> Just keeping it real.
> 
> nice picture by the way!


cheers ears- back at you


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> cheers ears- back at you


our babies would be awesome


----------



## NightHawk (Jun 20, 2013)

Would stick to whole foods mate. I don't see why the protein content would be an issue, but dairy might play havoc with the guts so depends how much you like your carpets. Also dogs struggle with/need to avoid artificial sweeteners (that lots of powders use)...


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

jesikahh said:


> I have an english bully, female. She's nearly 10mnths. She's a lean Bitch. Weighs 16.6kgs so she's not underweight but doesn't have a lot of muscle. Too her to the vet worried about worms but she was clear. Vet said she's jst a lean dog. Some are muscley some aren't.
> 
> Shes on a good diet, has dog biscuits in the morning with tuna. Then a home made dinner at night. Every week she gets a lamb leg with meat attached -raw. And every 2nd or 3rd day she gets some sort of chicken. Necks, giblets, liver, lungs, hearts with her dinner.
> 
> ...


Your dog eats better than me!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

tommyc2k7 said:


> Your dog eats better than me!


Fúck me, you've quoted an 8 year old post there mate :lol:


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

I said:


> Fúck me' date=' you've quoted an 8 year old post there mate :lol: [/quote']
> 
> Just looked at the dates lol looks like this thread has a habit of coming back from the dead


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

My dog enjoys Thornton choc so unsure if choc kills all dogs and no didnt give her it to try. I left it on the arm of the chair and little bitch ate some. She's also survived chewing a battery, thorntons shortbread bites and ball point pens.


----------

